# 

## coachu13

Hej,

Czy ktoś wie coś więcej na temat tego limitu w przypadku posiadania paneli ?
Czy to dotyczy końcowego wyniku bilansu pobrania i produkcji czy jak ?

----------


## agb

Nie kWh, tylko kW. Nie słuchałeś uważnie naczelnika. 

Jak ktoś ma wiedzieć,  jak poza konferencyjnym bełkotem nic namacalnego nie powstało?

----------


## coachu13

Myślałem, że coś mnie ominęło.

----------


## Jancia

> Nie kWh, tylko kW. Nie słuchałeś uważnie naczelnika.


Energia w kW?. Dla naczelnika to pewnie niema znaczenia w jakich jednostkach klaszczą, byleby klaskali.

----------


## marcinbbb

Limit wynosi 2000kWh rocznie a co z panelami a tego nawet Sasin nie wie. Limit dobrany z tyłka szczególnie dla pompiarzy, wymieniać źródła ciepła kopciuchy WON a się okazuje że można palić wszystkim nawet śmieciami byle było ciepło. Komuś tam na górze tona węgla na łeb się spadła i bredzi.

Kaczorek ogłasza coś czego to go w ogóle nie dotyczy gdzie minister energii? Kaczorek ma jakiś autorytet? 
Limit ma być 2000kWh wszystko co ponad to będzie kosztowało 2zł/kWh. Co dalej wymyślą nie wiem ale jeszcze jedne takie podchody trza kupić magazyn energii taki z 15kWh i niech zawijają te kable z mojego domu ja se bez nich dam radę doskonale.

----------


## asolt

> Energia w kW?. Dla naczelnika to pewnie niema znaczenia w jakich jednostkach klaszczą, byleby klaskali.


Ma, ma, ale uzywa języka potocznego. Jak rozmawiam z klientami to 1 na 10 prawidłowo uzywa nazwy jednostki energii, pozostali niezaleznie od wykształcenia posługują sie kW.
Oczywiscie ze doradcy powinni mu zwrócic uwagę na prawidłowe nazewnictwo, ale z drugiej strony kazdy i tak wie ze chodzi o cenę energii a nie o koszty mocy umownej przyłaczeniowej, czy innej. Jak dla mnie jest to czepianie sie.

----------


## marcin225

> Limit wynosi 2000kWh rocznie a co z panelami a tego nawet Sasin nie wie. Limit dobrany z tyłka szczególnie dla pompiarzy, wymieniać źródła ciepła kopciuchy WON a się okazuje że można palić wszystkim nawet śmieciami byle było ciepło. Komuś tam na górze tona węgla na łeb się spadła i bredzi.
> 
> Kaczorek ogłasza coś czego to go w ogóle nie dotyczy gdzie minister energii? Kaczorek ma jakiś autorytet? 
> Limit ma być 2000kWh wszystko co ponad to będzie kosztowało 2zł/kWh. Co dalej wymyślą nie wiem ale jeszcze jedne takie podchody trza kupić magazyn energii taki z 15kWh i niech zawijają te kable z mojego domu ja se bez nich dam radę doskonale.


Pompiarze to jeszcze pół biedy. Najgorzej to mają kablarze ze swoim COP 1. Zazwyczaj jeszcze bez paneli bo po co...

----------


## marcinbbb

A jak Ten ynteligent mówił że będzie deflacja, to też się pomylił? Jak mówił że szczyt inflacji mamy już za sobą to zgadywał? A handlarza bronią od respiratorów spalili w Albanii w ognisku (żart oczywiście) skopcił się w Łodzi i przebywa pewnie w jakimś egzotycznym kraju bez umowy ekstradycyjnej z Polszą.

Oj te kable nie są takie najgorsze, kiedyś jakiemuś kumatemu ktoś powie że są kablarze, pompiarze i inni od klimy w grzaniu. A wtedy będzie czkawka bo o kiego im chodzi co to kable a pompa??? No na kablarza czy pompiara 2000kWh - babci w małym domku na wsi to może nie wystarczyć bo lodówka zje 3,5kWh/doba - ale spokojnie ona jeszcze o tym nie wie. A taki elektrorat jest potrzebny nieświadomy!! Co to jest 2000kWh to jest w huiiiii i jeszcze trochę na 2 lata starczy przy oszczędzaniu to i na 4. Ciemny lud... Nie powiedzą że 2000kWh przy normalnej stawce 0,70pln/kWh to racunek roczny około 1400zł bo tyle to płaci każdy, ale podadzą wartość z tyłka której nikt namacalnie nie doświadczył

----------


## Hipka

> Pompiarze to jeszcze pół biedy. Najgorzej to mają kablarze ze swoim COP 1. Zazwyczaj jeszcze bez paneli bo po co...


0. jak naród będzie szumieć, to do wyborów władza rzuci jeszcze jakiś ochłap; 
1. skąd wiesz, ze kablarze nie mają PV i to na starych warunkach i dopiero teraz są wygrani? skoro podejmowali świadome decyzje wtedy to głupstwem byłoby nie skorzystać z dobrodziejstw PV jakiś czas temu, kiedy powszechnie było wiadomo, iż wraz ze wzrostem instalacji energetyka będzie lobbować u ustawodawcy, by to utrącić... 
2. zaraz jak na dłoni widać będzie, kto z ciepłą pompą ma (S)COP=2, bo jakby miał obiecane 4, to nawet by mu się nie chciało pisać posta, o ile będzie mieć drożej... 
3. najbardziej to chyba współczuję Ciepłym Pompom z (S)COP=2 zakupionym za WIBOR 3M + marża banku  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

Akurat miałem na myśli tu naczelnego "kablarza" tego forum, piewce świetności kabli i ich wyższości nad wszystkim innym. Oczywiście PV wg niego też nieopłacalne.

----------


## stos

> 1. skąd wiesz, ze kablarze nie mają PV i to na starych warunkach i dopiero teraz są wygrani? skoro podejmowali świadome decyzje wtedy to głupstwem byłoby nie skorzystać z dobrodziejstw PV jakiś czas temu, kiedy powszechnie było wiadomo, iż wraz ze wzrostem instalacji energetyka będzie lobbować u ustawodawcy, by to utrącić...


Nawet jeśli mają PV to nie pokrywa ono ich całego zapotrzebowania na EE do grzania.
Bo gdyby zapewniało to taniej byłoby kupić PC i PV do pełnego pokrycia.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Panowie te 2MWh rocznie podane przez naczelnika to taka sonda reakcji ludu-będzie dym to przesuną limit w górę i wszyscy będa klaskać, że dobra władza pomaga. Schemat juz wielokrotnie powtarzany: problem stworzyć i bohatersko znaleść rozwiązanie(oczywiście gorsze niż wcześniejsze jak było normalnie) i wyjśc na bohaterską władzę ratującą lud.Tak czy inaczej tym pomysłem badają o ile mogą śrube podkręcić. Ceny w górę pójdą ale dadzą jakieś "widelki" tańsze albo tarcze/dodatki aby pokazać jak pomagają. Trzeba też zauważyć, że UE na grudzień planuje wprowadzić max cenę 180euro za MWh, a wszystko ponad ta kwotę "opodatkowac" karą 100%. Ot wybory.

----------


## stos

> Panowie te 2MWh rocznie podane przez naczelnika to taka sonda reakcji ludu-będzie dym to przesuną limit w górę i wszyscy będa klaskać, że dobra władza pomaga. Schemat juz wielokrotnie powtarzany: problem stworzyć i bohatersko znaleść rozwiązanie(oczywiście gorsze niż wcześniejsze jak było normalnie) i wyjśc na bohaterską władzę ratującą lud.Tak czy inaczej tym pomysłem badają o ile mogą śrube podkręcić. Ceny w górę pójdą ale dadzą jakieś "widelki" tańsze albo tarcze/dodatki aby pokazać jak pomagają. Trzeba też zauważyć, że UE na grudzień planuje wprowadzić max cenę 180euro za MWh, a wszystko ponad ta kwotę "opodatkowac" karą 100%. Ot wybory.


Oczywiście powinni wprowadzić ceny rynkowe i liczyć zwiększone wpływy podatkowe od domów pogrzebowych.
No i oczywiście ZUS na tym zaoszczędzi krocie.
Same plusy dla gospodarki, nieprawdaż.

----------


## Dariusz1983

W teorii te limity tańszego prądu mają sens ale najpierw wciskano(na siłe wręcz lokalnymi obowiązkami wymiany źródeł ogrzewania) ludziom ekologiczne rozwiązania na prąd, a teraz takim pomysłem uwalają jakiekolwiek ekonomiczne uzasadnienie dla ekologicznego postępowania. Komu starczy 2000kWh rocznie gdy za namową państwa zdecydował się na proekologiczne wywalenie "kopciucha" i wdrożenie ekologicznych rozwiązań?
Tu na dziś nawet nie podano ceny kWh powyżej tego limitu więc nie ma żadnej konkretnej informacji jak dalej postepować w kwestii ogrzewania: gaz, węgiel drogie lub brak/możliwe niedobory oraz ekologiczny prąd ma zostać mocno ograniczony więc czym grzać?

----------


## stos

> W teorii te limity tańszego prądu mają sens ale najpierw wciskano(na siłe wręcz lokalnymi obowiązkami wymiany źródeł ogrzewania) ludziom ekologiczne rozwiązania na prąd, a teraz takim pomysłem uwalają jakiekolwiek ekonomiczne uzasadnienie dla ekologicznego postępowania. Komu starczy 2000kWh rocznie gdy za namową państwa zdecydował się na proekologiczne wywalenie "kopciucha" i wdrożenie ekologicznych rozwiązań?
> Tu na dziś nawet nie podano ceny kWh powyżej tego limitu więc nie ma żadnej konkretnej informacji jak dalej postepować w kwestii ogrzewania: gaz, węgiel drogie lub brak/możliwe niedobory oraz ekologiczny prąd ma zostać mocno ograniczony więc czym grzać?


Nie zapominaj ze niedługo w całej Polsce może być zakaz palenia węglem czy drewnem. Pewnie jakiś "kamień milowy" już o tym mówi.
Kto nie wywalił kopciucha z dopłatą wywali go niedługo bez dopłaty.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Właśnie o tym obowiązku wymiany pieców pisałem "najpierw wciskano(na siłe wręcz lokalnymi obowiązkami wymiany źródeł ogrzewania) ludziom ekologiczne rozwiązania" i nie sądze aby kto jeszcze ma kopciucha w obecnej sytuacji wywalił go: najwyżej w CEEB wyłączą go z użytkowania na wszelki wypadek piec zostanie u wielu. Ja to rozumiem i nie neguję takiego kombinowania, bo nic obecnie nie da sie zaplanować.

----------


## stos

> Właśnie o tym obowiązku wymiany pieców pisałem "najpierw wciskano(na siłe wręcz lokalnymi obowiązkami wymiany źródeł ogrzewania) ludziom ekologiczne rozwiązania" i nie sądze aby kto jeszcze ma kopciucha w obecnej sytuacji wywalił go: najwyżej w CEEB wyłączą go z użytkowania na wszelki wypadek piec zostanie u wielu. Ja to rozumiem i nie neguję takiego kombinowania, bo nic obecnie nie da sie zaplanować.


Trzeba zaplanować własne źródło energii. Dzisiaj jest to możliwe.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Fotowoltaikę mam, a nowe zasady gdyby ktoś montowak po 1 kwietnia 2022 są deczko mówiąć mało atrakcyjne.

----------


## stos

> Fotowoltaikę mam, a nowe zasady gdyby ktoś montowak po 1 kwietnia 2022 są deczko mówiąć mało atrakcyjne.


Dzisiaj bardziej się opłaca być na net billing niż net metering.
W przyszłym roku może być inaczej, ale może bycie off-grid zacznie być opłacalne jak ceny EE zostaną uwolnione.

----------


## Kaizen

> Fotowoltaikę mam, a nowe zasady gdyby ktoś montowak po 1 kwietnia 2022 są deczko mówiąć mało atrakcyjne.


Czyli uważasz, że lepiej dostać 80% kWh za które zapłaciłbyś maks 75gr/kWh (czyli "odzyskujesz" 80% x 0,75 =* 60gr/kWh MAX* -  a może być i 80% x 0,4zł czyli 32gr/kWh) j niż uzyskać za każdą kWh po godzinnym zbilansowaniu dostarczoną do sieci 1,02zł?

----------


## gogush

UWAGA !! :

"Z kolei, jak podaje resort, zużycie energii elektrycznej prosumentów rozliczających się w ramach net-meteringu, w kontekście limitu, do którego stosowana jest cena gwarantowana, będzie ustalane po zbilansowaniu energii pobranej i oddanej do sieci (tj. po rozliczeniu zgodnie z zasadami wskazanymi w art. 4 ust 1 ustawy z dnia 20 lutego 2015 r. o odnawialnych źródłach energii). - Dla przykładu, odbiorca, który wyprodukował 4 MWh energii, a pobrał z sieci 5 MWh, zmieści się w limicie 2 MWh. Powyżej progu, odbiorcy ci również będą mogli zakupić energię elektryczną po gwarantowanej cenie 693 zł za MWh - podaje ministerstwo."

https://www.rp.pl/prawo-dla-ciebie/a...s-fotowoltaiki

A widze ze ktoś podał trochę inne źródło ale dotyczy tego samego

----------


## gogush

> Pobrał 5 oddał 4 zmieścił się w 2MWh. POWYŻEJ płaci 693zł. Znaczy go robią w balona pobrał 1 (zmieścił się w 2MWh) A reszta po stawce z tyłka.


Ciekawe czy te 4 MWh to już po redukcji o 0,8/0,7 (w zależności od mocy instalacji) czy faktyczna energa oddana

----------


## fotohobby

Energia nie MOC....
I raczej po redukcji, bo to chodzi o energię, jaką masz  do swojej dyspozycji

----------


## Sudo

Przy wskaźniku 0,8 wszystko się zgadza. 5 - 4*0,8 = 5 - 3,2 = 1,8 MWh do pobrania. Oznacza to, że się zmieści w limicie 2000 kWh. Przy tych założeniach i wskaźniku 0,7 trzeba dokupić  2200 kWh, w tym 200 kWh po cenie wyższej, o ile nie ma się uprawnień do wyższych limitów.

----------


## gogush

> Energia nie MOC....


Poprawione

----------


## J&D

> Czy górnik otrzymujący deputat węglowy (8 ton węgla lub ekwiwalent pieniężny  też dostanie 3000 zł dodatku węglowego?


A ty widziałeś ten deputat, bo jak znam górniczy stan od ładnych kilku lat go nie ma. Nie siej niesprawdzonych informacji.

----------


## fotohobby

Jak ktoś jest zatrudniony pod firmą zewn to nie.
Ale:
https://next.gazeta.pl/next/7,151003...bic-nawet.html

W JSW jest podobnie i mam znajomych, co swoje "przytulili", bo  sprzedali te 8ton po np 1600zł.

----------


## d7d

> A ty widziałeś ten deputat, bo jak znam górniczy stan od ładnych kilku lat go nie ma. Nie siej niesprawdzonych informacji.


A ty znasz ten górniczy stan bo pracujesz jako górnik i nie dostałeś deputatu?
To się upomnij jeżeli tobie przysługuje.

http://knurow.solidarnoscgornicza.or...-weglowy-2022/
https://rybnik.wyborcza.pl/rybnik/7,...-3-tys-zl.html

Ja nie widziałem bo mi nie przysługuje takie świadczenie.

----------


## fotohobby

> Przypomniano, że w nadchodzącym roku ceny energii dla odbiorców w gospodarstwach domowych do określonych limitów zużycia (2 tys. kWh / 2,6 tys. kWh / 3 tys. kWh) zostały zamrożone na poziomie taryf dla spółek obrotu ze stycznia 2022 r.
> 
> Jak wynika z komunikatu, za zużycie energii ponad te wielkości sprzedawca energii nie będzie mógł pobrać ceny wyższej niż 0,693 zł/kWh. Stawki opłat dystrybucyjnych dla odbiorców w gospodarstwach domowych również zostały zamrożone do ww. limitów zużycia.
> 
> "Jeżeli odbiorca w gospodarstwie domowym zużyje w ciągu roku więcej energii niż wskazane limity zużycia – za każdą kilowatogodzinę (kWh) dostarczoną ponad limit będą obowiązywały stawki opłat dystrybucyjnych zgodne z zatwierdzonymi przez Prezesa URE taryfami operatorów na 2023 r." – podano.


Ciekawe, ile to wyjdzie finalnie po przekroczeniu limitu
Trochę wyliczeń:
https://biznes.interia.pl/gospodarka...3-,nId,6476760

No i trzeba pamiętać o wzroście VAT

----------


## rrrrrrr

Wszyscy zajef.. piszą o tych limitach a ja mam inne pytanie , nikt nie wie a do energetyki nie ma szans się dodzwonić . Jak oni chcą zacząć liczyć te limity jak nie będzie spisu liczników od początku roku . Pytałem gościa który u mnie spisuje licznik i powiedział że nie mają wytycznych . A zrobienie mi jakiejś średniej 16 stycznia bo wtedy mam termin spisu mnie nie urządza bo ta ich średnia może być zaniżona i potem szybciej stracisz limit.

----------


## Ratpaw

> Wszyscy zajef.. piszą o tych limitach a ja mam inne pytanie , nikt nie wie a do energetyki nie ma szans się dodzwonić . Jak oni chcą zacząć liczyć te limity jak nie będzie spisu liczników od początku roku . Pytałem gościa który u mnie spisuje licznik i powiedział że nie mają wytycznych . A zrobienie mi jakiejś średniej 16 stycznia bo wtedy mam termin spisu mnie nie urządza bo ta ich średnia może być zaniżona i potem szybciej stracisz limit.


Pytaj socjalistów, którzy wymyślili te limity. Już nam bardzo niewiele brakuje do reglamentacji energii jak za starych chorych czasów, do których tęsknią starsi i mądrzejsi.

----------


## jambos

Zawsze można samemu podać odczyt na stronie. W Tauronie się da to zrobić bez problemu. Ja co miesiąc sam podaję i jest to uwzględniane w fakturach.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Wszyscy zajef.. piszą o tych limitach a ja mam inne pytanie , nikt nie wie a do energetyki nie ma szans się dodzwonić . Jak oni chcą zacząć liczyć te limity jak nie będzie spisu liczników od początku roku . Pytałem gościa który u mnie spisuje licznik i powiedział że nie mają wytycznych . A zrobienie mi jakiejś średniej 16 stycznia bo wtedy mam termin spisu mnie nie urządza bo ta ich średnia może być zaniżona i potem szybciej stracisz limit.


Chłopie masz pompę ciepła przecież ona sama opędzluje 2MWh nawet nie pytając czy ma włączyć grzałkę tacy/karteru. A przejmujesz się limitem 2000kWh, zupełnie jakbym ja pytał jak dojechać nad morze dieslem spalając przy tym 10l ON, a do celu mam 500km. Pewnych rzeczy się po prostu nie da zrobić. A skoro się nie da po co analizować jak to zrobić?
Chore państwo to chore państwo a że ryba psuje się od głowy to widać efekty - nie mówię że inni są lepsi, mówię że jak u mnie znajdą nabój to idę na 5 lat do pudła, ale jak ktoś inny odpali granatnik/nielegalnie przewiezie go przez granicę to jest poszkodowany.

----------


## Marbar69

> Wszyscy zajef.. piszą o tych limitach a ja mam inne pytanie , nikt nie wie a do energetyki nie ma szans się dodzwonić . Jak oni chcą zacząć liczyć te limity jak nie będzie spisu liczników od początku roku . Pytałem gościa który u mnie spisuje licznik i powiedział że nie mają wytycznych . A zrobienie mi jakiejś średniej 16 stycznia bo wtedy mam termin spisu mnie nie urządza bo ta ich średnia może być zaniżona i potem szybciej stracisz limit.


O ile nie masz zdalnego odczytu to nawet jak przjdą spisać licznik w lutym to będziesz miał odczytany stan z ostatniego grudnia.
Ja mam okres rozliczeniowy co pół roku. Za pierwszą połowę roku miałem inkasenta dopiero w sierpniu ale stan podany na fakturze z dnia 30 czerwca.

----------


## goguś

> Pytaj socjalistów, którzy wymyślili te limity. Już nam bardzo niewiele brakuje do reglamentacji energii jak za starych chorych czasów, do których tęsknią starsi i mądrzejsi.


Ale teraz przeca masz czasy Klausów Szwabów i światowego forum ekonomicznego i to ich trzeba pytać dlaczego za kilka lat mamy być biedni jak mysz kościelna .

----------


## Ratpaw

Żeby załapać się na te tanie dwie megawatogodziny trzeba coś wysłać, wypełnić?

----------


## rrrrrrr

Marbar w jaki sposób odczytując w lutym mają wiedzieć ile było na koniec grudnia przy zwykłym liczniku. Marcin niech mi pompa opędzluje te 2000  np do końca marca to będzie prawie koniec zimy a jeśli spiszą pod koniec stycznia to całe zużycie za grudzień i styczeń policzą razem do limitu - ja mam dwumiesięczny okres rozliczeniowy -nie chciałbym tak. Goguś nie czasy Klausów-szwabów tylko pisowców.

----------


## gawel

> Żeby załapać się na te tanie dwie megawatogodziny trzeba coś wysłać, wypełnić?


Chyba nie przynajmniej w pge i okresie rozliczenia 6 miesięcznym . Jest on liczony według półroczy kalendarzowych nie ma tu pola manewru. od 1 stycznia zaczyna się nowy limit 2 MWh

----------


## Marbar69

> Marbar w jaki sposób odczytując w lutym mają wiedzieć ile było na koniec grudnia przy zwykłym liczniku.


Ci co mają fotowoltaikę to raczej nie mają zwykłych liczników tylko elektroniczne dwukierunkowe.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Ci co mają fotowoltaikę to raczej nie mają zwykłych liczników tylko elektroniczne dwukierunkowe.


Dokładnie tak, i to licznik dwukierunkowy mam od około 2017r co prawda w tym czasie był wymieniany już ze 3 razy. Ale ten co teraz jest wisi nieprzerwanie ze 2 lata. Też mam rozliczenie co 2 miesiące (Energa)

----------


## kulibob

> .... A skoro się nie da po co analizować jak to zrobić?
> ....y.


Aby zoptymalizować

----------


## rrrrrrr

Więc koledzy powtórzę pytanie ale nie do tych co mają foto tylko samą pompę .Jak energetyka chce nam liczyć limit od 01.01 . 2023 jak nie spiszą stanu by tak jakby wyzerować. Dziś próbowałem infolini i miałem czas oczekiwania 27 min i prawie piz....telefonem. Pieprz....państwo  w państwie.

----------


## humidorek

Mam dwa rozwiązania - wysłać im odczyty licznika (umożliwia to na swych stronach np. PGE i EON) i/lub zrobić filmik z odczytami na potrzeby przyszłej reklamacji, jakby odczyt z zakładu energetycznego był dla nas niekorzystny.

----------


## Kaizen

> Więc koledzy powtórzę pytanie ale nie do tych co mają foto tylko samą pompę


Jak zawsze. Elektroniczne liczniki stan na koniec poprzedniego miesiąca zapamiętują i pokazują każdemu. AFAIK głowicą da się odczytać również poprzednie miesiące.
Jak ktoś ma jeszcze tradycyjne, z kręcącym się kółkiem, to pewnie będą szacować. Tylko są jeszcze takie?

----------


## gbbsoft

> Żeby załapać się na te tanie dwie megawatogodziny trzeba coś wysłać, wypełnić?


Jeśli masz taryfę "G" to nic nie musisz robić.

----------


## rrrrrrr

Kaizen mam ten nowszy i tak jak piszesz pewnie da się odczytać ale specjalnie zadzwoniłem do gościa który chodzi spisywać i on mówi tak - nie mają żadnych wytycznych , nie będą nic spisywać szybciej , nie wie jak się odnieś do mojego problemu bo ja jestem ewenementem że akurat teraz mam zmianę na PC i akurat w grudniu będę miał większe zużycie, On jest podwykonawcą w enei tylko do spisywania . Tak że pewnie zrobię tak jak tu kol. radzą - sam podam i dodatkowo zrobię filmik.lub zdjęcia.

----------


## rrrrrrr

Dziś się dodzwoniłem do eneii i szok - nie wiedzą od którego dnia i jak będą liczyć , nie mają wytycznych = pislam w całym wydaniu.

----------

